# Vagcom at Burghley



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wak, Scotty and John B did a huge amount of work at Burghley changing ECU settings, etc using VagCom and replacing rear valances for the new 3.2 version!

Thanks guys! Wak and John B raised loads of dosh for the NSPCC!!!

Unfortunately, I believe some owners may have left early and accidently not contributed to the NSPCC for the work Scotty did...... The NSPCC will still gratefully receive your cash, so IM hutters or email [email protected] if you still wish to make a donation to the NSPCC for Scottys' VagCOM work 

It would be a shame to publish reg numbers : : ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

:-[

A lesson learnt - next time it's cash up front !! :


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A BIG thank's to scotty he did mine   auto lock etc .
yes i did pay


----------

